# Zack's Dog Food



## SpringerAcres (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or used this brand of dog food? The list of ingredients is below. I'm not sure if this would be classified as a good food or not. Thanks for the opinions!!

Zach's Premium Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula
Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, and Citric Acid), Beet Pulp, Lamb Meal, Fish Meal, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Chicken Liver Meal, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Lecithin, Garlic, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Potassium Iodate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Sodium Selenite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Cobalt Carbonate, Yucca Schidigera Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, min. 28% Moisture, max. 10%
Crude Fat, min. 17% Omega-6 Fatty Acid, min. 3.0%
Crude Fiber, max. 3.5% Omega-3 Fatty Acid, min. 5%

ZACH'S PREMIUM PUPPY food is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO dog food nutrient profiles for all life stages


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It's ok except for the brewer's yeast and beet pulp


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

The Menadione is synthetic vitamin K and is not good for your dog. It has been banned for human use but is still permitted in dog food for some reason. Most good dog foods either don't use it or have stopped using it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know Nutro still loves to use it, along with Purina products too. Blech!


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

Another good reason NOT to use Nutro or Purina!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually had a Nutro nutritionist message me after I had a small dispute with a Nutro rep at my local Petsmart. It was quite interesting to see how ignorant their own nutritionist was! She was literally brainwashed just like the rest of em. so sad.


----------

